# What have i missed?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

OLA!!!!!! 

Got back from my hols with B3VES and our better halves early this morning. A VERY drunken and VERY sunny(over 22 degs C every day) time was had by all.

Returned to find my e-mail full of SPAM and the weather fecking freezing, oh and a flat battery on the TT!!!

What have i missed in good ol blighty and on the forum?

Cheers
Vek


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Who are you???

Good time to be away - forum was dead from last Friday to Tuesday morning so you shouldn't have too many threads to catch up on!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed your hoilday 
The forum was offline for 4 days so its been a bit quiet, but vlastan is back from his ban to get things lively again [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

your professional TV & cinema debut in the new Linx advert (- duffle coat), but you get the girls 8)

Sorry too tempting from those Welsh meet photos


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I love that advert!
The one when the guy makes up a dance routine and the two girls join in.

But its the two guys playing pool that I watch it for, I just love their expressions.
Makes me smile everytime. ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Kevin you have im. " ola "


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kevin...it may sound like ola...but when written it is Hola!! 

In this advert this guy looks skinny and his jacket looks like a bag over his bonny structure. Also one of the two girls is ugly too!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You missed me stalking PJ around the centre of Cardiff


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> What have you missed


Things is.......guys......have we missed anything???????

  [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Wasp stung me armpit while I slept and I got me TT hand-washed for Â£6 (bargain).


----------

